# heres some of my icejigs&mormuskas



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Ice fishing! We are finally going to get a nice cold snap here. I hope it will launch the season off. My shanty is just staring me down right now in the garage.

The icefishing forum here will really start to get going here soon. Keep and eye on it. Post some of your ice fishing stuff there also. It would be neat to see the type of fish you catch over there.

Those bead bodies are some of my favorites to use for our crappies and bluegills. I like to tip them with a waxworm.

Swede have you ever tried glow in the dark paint on them?
Thanks
John


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

yes i´ve used glowpaint on some ,
theese are all painted with rattlecans except for the eyes


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job on the jigs. Those are exactly what I thought they would be.the mormuskas that is. do u make your own molds?


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Very Nice !!!!

How about a how-to on the mormuska jigs ? look store bought.
THANKS FOR SHARING


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

I make my molds in rtv rubber . the insect looking ones range from size 8 to 10 in hooksize . I´ve caught brown trouts ,rainbow trouts , arctic chars &perch on most of theese browns over 5 lbs rainbows over 7 & chars over 4½ lb perch around 1 lb


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

RTV rubber. How do u make them out of that? Is there any milling involved?


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

filing & carving with chisels & stuff timeconsuming as heck when doing a master


----------

